# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  من اشعار ( ايمان بكرى )

## zizoYAzizo

هبتدى الكلمتين الحلوين دول عاجبونى جدا

[frame="2 60"]يابنت بلدي

يابنت بلدي عيب ..لما اللجام هيسيب .. يسترخصوكي الناس
في بنطلون مزنوق .. وبلوزه شبر لفوق .. ولا حتى فـ الجمباز
عريتي تحت وفوق.. ولا عدش عندك زوق .. ولاحتى فيه احساس
لحم الخروف مدبوح ..بنجيبه بعد الروح .. ما تحصّــل الأنفاس
ولحمتك بالكوم .. دكان وطول اليوم ..مفتوح لأرخص ناس
يخرب زمنا زمان .. كأنه عُمر ما كان .. لالينا اصل ولا اساس[/frame]

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="2 60"]مافيش حاجة

مانيش عايزة خلاص حاجة 
ولا محتاجة انا لحاجة 
ولو عايزة صحيح حاجة 
مخليتوليش ولا حاجة 

عموماً بصوا فيه حاجة
هقولها بس محتاجة
لعقول تفهم
ولو حاجة
مهيش مفهومة او حاجة
نفسرها بكام حاجة
نوضحها بكام حاجة 
وأهى حاجة مع حاجة 
هتظهر وتبان لنا حاجة 
وانا ما بخفش من حاجة 
مانيش مسنودة ولا حاجة 
لكن ما بخفش من حاجة
لكن فرضاً لو هقول حاجة
هيحصل إيه ؟؟؟ ولا حاجة
هيعملوا إية ؟؟ ولا حاجة 
و بعد الشر بعد الشر
لو واحد من القاعدين
من السامعين من الضالين 
فِهِم حاجة هَيعملوا إيه ؟؟؟؟ 
اكيد برضُه ولا حاجة 
فنتوكل على الستار لوجه الله نقول حاجة 
فيه ناس بتعيش علشان حاجة
وناس بتموت علشان حاجة 
وناس بتموت على الحاجة 
وناس تديلك الحاجة
وتبقى ليها محتاجة 
وناس تديلك الحاجة 
و تاخد ادامها ميت حاجة 
وناس تكبر تكون حاجة 
و ناس تصغر علشان حاجة 
وناس منظر ومش حاجة
وتلقاه كبيرحرس ونفير عليه منظر
وهو جبان وشيخ منصر 
ولا يبـنش عليه حاجة 

كلامى يا خلق فيه حاجة؟
لحد دلوقتى فيه حاجه؟ 
كلام عادى وبسيط جداً ولا فِهشِ ولا حاجة 
ما انا ما أقدرش أقول حاجة
صحيح نفسى أقول حاجة وميت حاجة
لكن مش قادرة اقول حاجة 
لأنى لو هقول حاجة
هييجى ناس بتوع حاجة
وياخدونى ورا الحاجة 
وهو لو سمع حاجة
هيعملوهالى ميت حاجة 

عموما بصو لو واحد من القاعدين 
عاوزنى أبلغه بحاجة
يقول مايخفش من حاجة 

نعم فيه إيه؟ 
لالالالالأ مافيش سرقه
ولا تهليب ولا تهريب ولا حاجة 

وبتقول إيه 
مصمصوا إيه؟ وخصخصوا إيه؟
ده كله كلام مفيش حاجه 

قضية إيه؟
ياشيخ روح خلاص مافيش حاجه 

حرامى إيه ؟ ولَكّح إيه؟وهرب إيه؟
شــفـافـيـه ومافيش حاجة 

وبتقول إيه؟لالالآلأ عـــيب 
لافيه تدليسولاترقيص
ولا تدبيس ولا حاجه 

سمع مع هووووس 
انا حاسسة انه فيه حاجة 

دقيقة سكات لَتبقى حداد 
انا حاسسه انه فيه حاجة 

زمنكوا ياخلق فيه حاجة
ولازموا كام وميت حاجة
ده لو يعنى إذا كان فيه حاجة
انا عن نفسى مش حاسسة ولا بحاجة 
ولا متضايقة ولا حاجة 

سعادتك برضه مش زيـى مافيش حاجة ؟ 
أهـه بيقول مافيش حاجة 

جنابك برضه مش زَيـىِ وعلشان زيي مافيش حاجة
أهـه بيضحك بيقول مافيش حاجة 

ما أنا قولتلكو من الأول مافيش حاجة 

عليا النعمه يا اخوانا مافيه حاجة
ورحمة ابويا ويا أبوك على إللّى جابوك ما فيه حاجه 

وعهد الله . وعهد الله. وعهد الله
ما خللولنا ولا حاجه 

بقلك ايه خلاص خلص و فركش 
يلا يا اخونا مفيش حاجه[/frame]

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="2 60"]النساء و منصب الوزارة



قالوا الرجال إن النسا مالهمش في الوزارات
ونهار ابونا مِسا لو حكّموا الستات
في وزارة التموين و الاقتصاد بالذات
حتضيع فلوس البلد في اللبس و البوتيكات
بالذمة ده اسمه كلام
يبقى وزيرنا مدام 
واسم البعيد فتكات
يختي عليه لو مشي
يدخل مجالس إشي
لابس قميص شفتشي
من كلمة واحده يختشي..وينزل صويت وعياط
يا اهل العلام والادب 
اقروا التاريخ اللي انكتب..فوق الطريق علامات
كليوباترا حكمت بلد
بالحيلة ويّا الجلد
من غير لا خد ولا هات
وكام من وزير كان قفا 
جه في الطريق واختفى .. ولهف وراه ألوفات
قصر الكلام يتقال .. مين فيهم اللي يفيد
مش مسالة عضلات
وساعات كتير ستات بيكونوا رجالة
ورجال بطبع النسا
وطالعلهم شنبات[/frame]

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="2 60"]دستور

‎ ‎
‎ 

دستور يا اخوانا يا بعدا‎ 
لأ سوري دستور م البعدا‎ 
‎ 
محبوس حابس يا سيادنا‎ 
و بكاكي من فوق مدنة‎ 
‎ 
و ورايا ديوك بيكاكو‎ 
حرصوا عالباقي معاكو‎ 
‎ 
بركة مولانا هولاكو‎ 
حلت و علينا اللعنة‎ 
‎ 
طرطور طرطر طراطير‎ 
بيغيروا فالدساتير‎ 
‎ 
و لا عاد في الحتة كبير‎ 
و يا وارث تورث مين‎ 
‎ 
ما الورث إتباع و إتبعنا‎ 
نرجع تاني لموضوعنا‎ 
‎ 
و بيان لديار الإفتا‎ 
من جمهورية زفتا‎ 
‎ 
لِعبو و عملوها إستفتا‎ 
صوت ياللي سامعنا‎ 
‎ 
و قوللي ملك ولا كتابة‎ 
أسد شبل ف الغابة‎ 
‎ 
و أحلف وحياة راس بابا‎ 
زفة فمولد كدابة‎ 
‎ 
و الله يجازي اللي خدعنا‎ 
للجوكر ألف تحية‎ 
‎ 
ملعون خاش الحرية‎ 
يحيا قانون العبودية‎ 
‎ 
و القوانين الوضعية‎ 
و الحكومات الشمولية‎ 
‎ 
لها مني ألف تحية‎ 
وحِياة أمي دي رجعية‎ 
‎ 
و لو صوتنا و جَعجَعنا‎ 
واحد ولافيش غيره هوه‎ 
‎ 
قاعد متربع جوة‎ 
و بكيفك أو بالقوة‎ 
‎ 
لو سوبر مان و فتوة‎ 
روح قٌله بقى يودعنا‎ 
‎ 
عصابات شغل فتوات‎ 
و استعباط على حركات‎ 
‎ 
و السقا أبوه لو مات‎ 
حيقوم يسقي الشربات‎ 
‎ 
و يكمل على مواجعنا‎ 
مزيكة و تَرَابَاتَّتو‎ 
‎ 
و نفديك بالدم.. إفدوه‎ 
بس إحنا و رحمة أبوه‎ 
‎ 
مين ده اللي حَيلوي دراعنا‎ 
روح هاتلي لمون بالصودا‎ 
‎ 
انا حاسة بريحة شوطة‎ 
حيصعدوا فصل الروضة‎ 
‎ 
و الورث حيصبح موضة‎ 
لم الجدعان و اتبعنا‎ 
‎ 
على قهوة ساقية مكي‎ 
نصرخ نلطم و حنبكي‎ 
‎ 
ده ناويها و بيتكتكلي‎ 
قبل ما حتى يودعنا‎ 
‎ 
زقطَطُوا يا عيال قولوا هييه‎ 
الحكم صبح تيك أواي‎ 
‎ 
لو عايز قول أوكيه‎ 
و لو رافض قول أوكيه‎ 
‎ 
في كلا الحالتين نوو واي‏‎ 
غير كودية و زار ينفعنا‎ 
‎ 
لأنا عايزة بخور م الجاوي‎ 
و حمار أرمل و حصاوي‎ 
‎ 
و دراع برغوت مش غاوي‎ 
تنطيط عفريت و مخاوي‎ 
‎ 
شلة مقاطيع يقطعنا‎ 
حابس من شر الكرسي‎ 
‎ 
من شر عزيزة و مرسي‎ 
من قرص النمل الفارسي‎ 
‎ 
م الأحياء و الأموات‎ 
من كايرو إلى بغداد‎ 
‎ 
أشتات أشتوت أشتات‎ 
حرصوا من لعب السيكا‎ 
‎ 
م الحكشة و م البولوتيكا‎ 
و لا تشمت يومًا فيكا‎ 
‎ 
مارشيل بنت أم ماريكا‎ 
قول حاجة الله يهديكا‎ 
‎ 
و ادعي معايا يخليكا‎ 
حِلُّوا بقى عن أوجاعنا‎ 
‎ 
و انصرفوا عليكوا اللعنة‎ 
انصرفوا عليكوا اللعنة‎ [/frame]

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="2 60"]كلنا بنحبك يا حمار



بيقولوا في مطرب مكار...بيغني بحبك يا حمار
الواد ده وصولي وكداب..ومنافق وكمان نعار
وإشمعنى لوحده اللي يحبك...كلنا بنحبك يا حمار
ده لأنك فعلا متفاهم... ومبرطع فينا ومش فاهم
وبتبعد عن أي تفاهم .. بعزيمة غبية وإصرار
العِشرة ما بينا ما بتهونشي..وإن هانت..برضو ما نقدرشي
محكمة العدل ما تحكمشي..وإن حكمت.. هتولع نار
مثلتوا علينا الثلاثية.. وبطولة وكانت جماعية
وعشان ما تكمل سداسية..عملتوا ألف حصار وحصار
وفي وسط ميدان الحرية..فيه شعلة مسكاها وليّة
متكنش دي ليزا المخفية..مدية إشارة إنذار
وعلى العموم أنا حبيتك
وإلهي يا بعيد يخرب بيتك
لو يوم هتشُك في إخلاصي..وتصدق ده من الأشرار
هو سؤال ومافيهش هزار....هو أنت يعني حمار يا حمار
علشان تصدق إن الفار.. ممكن يقول لأسد يا حمار
وبعاهدك والعهد أمانه..هتّنَّك على طول ويانا
حمورية أهلك عجبانا..يا واخدنا من الدار للنار
كل الحميره هنا عملت سين...واتفقت انك بغل عظيم 
هيوزعوا شربات برسيم ...علي العربخاني وعلي الزوار
أنا مش حمّار هتخاف مني
مانا برضو حمار وأحمر منك
ما تنهق..قول أي حوار
بنقولك شيي..ما بتمشيشي....والحااا..بنقولها ما بتجيشي
ونقولك هيييسس...ما بتهيسش..ومكمل بينا المشوار
وعلشان كده إحنا إخترناك..وعلى حياتنا إستئمناك
ولا يوم هيجي يفرقنا...وهنفضل دايما وياك[/frame]

----------


## bedo_ic

جميل يا زيزو فعلا  بجد رائع
تحياتى
بيدووووووووووو

----------


## صبره ابو حسن

عمل رائع انا من المعجبين جداا بالشاعره ايمان بكرى فهى ثورجيه بطبعها وشكرا

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك على هذا النقل لشاعره قادمه بقوه الى صفوف كبار الشعراء والمناهضين اعجبتنى جدا هذه الكلمات  



> يابنت بلدي
> يابنت بلدي عيب ..لما اللجام هيسيب .. يسترخصوكي الناس
> في بنطلون مزنوق .. وبلوزه شبر لفوق .. ولا حتى فـ الجمباز
> عريتي تحت وفوق.. ولا عدش عندك زوق .. ولاحتى فيه احساس
> لحم الخروف مدبوح ..بنجيبه بعد الروح .. ما تحصّــل الأنفاس
> ولحمتك بالكوم .. دكان وطول اليوم ..مفتوح لأرخص ناس
> يخرب زمنا زمان .. كأنه عُمر ما كان .. لالينا اصل ولا اساس


ياريت البنات كلهم يقرأو هذه الكلمات
دمت بخير 
والى لقاء

----------

